# Look whats coming in the mail...



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Phoebe by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

:dance:OMG - yay!!!!!!!!:dance: I got this email tonight and it turned out WAY better than I had pictured it in my mind... I think Phoebe is going to be so stylin' :biggrin: I'm going to be stalking the mailbox thats for sure.

This is what I got with my $25 GC from them, so glad Phoebe is finally getting a new collar. lol


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OMG...that is going to be AWWWWWESOME!!!:biggrin: :thumb:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Love it, that's AWESOME!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

That's so cool! And here I was thinking my cat had a pretty bling collar haha nothing compared to that!!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Love it! Nikki, I was wondering if Ella's lead collars are safety collars? Is there elastic or anything on there in case the cat gets caught-up? I'd like to get one for my aunt's cat but he NEEDS a safety collar.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That collar is really cool, love the colors!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Can't wait for the pics! so cool!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

NICE! I can't wait for Rayne to stop growing so I can get her one.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Nice! I think I saw that pic on their facebook yesterday! :biggrin:


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone - I absolutely love it, can't wait to get in on her :biggrin:



DeekenDog said:


> Love it! Nikki, I was wondering if Ella's lead collars are safety collars? Is there elastic or anything on there in case the cat gets caught-up? I'd like to get one for my aunt's cat but he NEEDS a safety collar.


Yes you can get the safety feature!


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

That's some serious bling right there  it's very nice!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Thats one gorgeous collar! And some doggy is gonna look FABULOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bounce::first:


----------

